# UC Davis Cube Club



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
As you probably don't know, I'm going to be a freshman at UC Davis next year, starting in Fall 2011. A little background: I will be majoring in Computer Engineering with a second major in Pure Mathematics. I have already joined the SC2 club and will be taking part in multiple campus clubs like Aerobrick and Micro Mouse.

What you might be interested in: I will be starting a Rubik's Cube club at UC Davis, and cleverly calling it the "Davis Cube Club (DCC)." Damn that's catchy aint it?

Anyway, in order to register a club at the school, which allows it access to public facilities (such as the glorious Freeborn hall) and other awesome benefits, I need 5 total UC Davis students from any grade level to agree to be a part of the club. I already have myself as the leader and one of my friends will be joining as well.
What I'm asking of you is if you are going to, or will be going to UC Davis this fall, please let me know through message or response on this thread so I can add you onto that list of 5.

What does this mean for you: If I can get this club going, not only will it bring more people into cubing, but it will also be the 3rd cube club centered in a college in California, meaning more cube competitions, more chances to break your PBs officially, and more meet ups. We already have 3-4 Berkeley Comps a year, and 3-4 Stanford comps a year, who would argue with 3-4 Davis comps a year? The staff, if I understand correctly, of the Berkeley cube club (which goes over to the Stanford comps too) has mostly graduated, leaving a shortage of staff, which leads to fewer competitions. With the DCC starting we will get more staff to run more comps.

Anyway, if you are going to Davis, please let me know asap so I can get this club registered in time for the beginning of school September 18th 2011.

Thanks!

Also, if you have any thoughts, ideas, suggestions, questions or concerns about the formation/operation of this club please post those here as well. If the club gets going this will most likely be the main thread for the club.

~Chris


----------



## tinadanz (Nov 15, 2015)

Did you ever get a club going? Are there competitions at Davis? My son is loves cubing and we are having a hard time finding anything local to Sacramento. Let me know. Thanks


----------

